# Ih 454



## drover (Nov 9, 2011)

I purchased a IH 454, not running (no fire) had tractor running in short order. Points were not opening and were grounded. Cleaned fuel tank, lines, and carb. Fuel pump pumps a good stream of gas. New points, condenser, roter, cap, wires and plugs.

Tractor starts good, runs fine from low rpms to high rpms. started it yesterday and let it run at 1500 rpms for a hour no problems. started it to day and let it run for about 20 mins or so, got on put it 2nd gear made about 30 feet and it died. Starts right back up, get a few feet and dies again. this process repeated itself till I returned to the starting point. 

Spits and pops just before engine dies. 
Thanks in advance
Drover


----------



## stormwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

My 130 did that, and I found moisture in the distributor. Hope your problem is that simple. My next problem was not quite as simple. That's a whole different story.

Good luck & Happy tractoring
Earl


----------

